# Will damage result from using a cpu with higher wattage than board rating?



## Dabode (Jul 14, 2010)

So, I just sold a buddy of mine my old AMD Phenom 9950 x4 black edition 2.6 ghz processor, and we perused newegg looking for an inexpensive board that he could use with it. We decided on the Asus M4A785-M as it supports AM3/AM2+/AM2 socket processors from the Phenom II / Phenom / Athlon II / Athlon64 /Sempron families.

We get everything together boot the system up, and get the message "This CPU is not supported by this model. Please check CPU QVL on ASUS website" After scratching my head for awhile and googling the message, I determine that the problem is resulting from the CPU being 140w and after reading the manual it states that the board supports UP TO 125w. After hitting F1 to continue booting past the error message, windows loads up just fine, and everything seems to function great. My concern is, could this potentially damage either the CPU or MoBo? If so, would an underclock bring things down to a safe level? Should I just say screw the whole thing and try to return the MoBo for a different model? Advice please!!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 14, 2010)

Ohh it seems like it wont damage the motherboard then.


But right now your slowly degrading it, and pushing your motherboards caps, and ferrit/choke/capasitor/mosfets loads down to the max, so if you smell something possible burning which there is a chance it might, something burned out.

your fine right now



***EDIT*** I edited right when you edited it. haahaha *

And yeh that what will probably happen +1 devil


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2010)

Good question, but I'm not sure on the answer.

Googling around, I found this response to somebody trying to use a higher power CPU in a lower power board:

"a 125w 9850 would probably burn up the mosfet located near the left side of the cpu and trash the board."



3volvedcombat said:


> It wont boot.
> 
> 
> Not enough power on boot, it just wont boot, no post, no boot.



Read. It got into Windows...


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 14, 2010)

flash the board bio





mine board is 95 watt cpu but i got a 125 watt cpu in it ,.. it run fine for the late 2 year and it over clock    with no problem


----------



## Dabode (Jul 14, 2010)

I've already updated to the latest BIOS for the board from the ASUS website. I still get the same message. So I gather from what you're all saying, that it would be best to try to get a different board? This is for a buddy, and it's primary use is going to be for gaming. I just don't want him to end up with a dead board in a month and a half. If you think he'll be fine, I'll just tell him to stick with it.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dabode said:


> I've already updated to the latest BIOS for the board from the ASUS website. I still get the same message. So I gather from what you're all saying, that it would be best to try to get a different board? This is for a buddy, and it's primary use is going to be for gaming. I just don't want him to end up with a dead board in a month and a half. If you think he'll be fine, I'll just tell him to stick with it.



yep


----------



## Dabode (Jul 14, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> yep



Not that I don't believe you, but does anyone else think he'll be ok with this setup???


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 14, 2010)

Just a word of warning. I ran overclocked a Q6600 on a cheap MSI P45 board which had crappy voltage control. I pushed 1.4v through the chip and the board burst into flames under a stress test. There is obviously a risk involved.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 14, 2010)

I wouldn't run it. Too risky to burn out the mosfets and damage more than just the board.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 14, 2010)

What we all try to say get a better board.!!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

I would run it with a undervolt at stock speeds but if that doesn't work then i would get a different board


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 14, 2010)

Um Asus must think it is OK, 'cause it is listed in the CPU Support List for that board.

Quote: "Phenom X4 9950 (HD995ZXAJ4BGH),2.6GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core   (Since PCB)1.00G (since BIOS)0304"

Evidently, it can handle 45W to 125W CPUs.  Unless I am reading it wrong...

Don't worry... be happy.

Edit: Isn't an AMD Phenom 9950 x4 black edition 2.6 ghz processor 125W CPU

@orionbg> Oh, OK, thank you for clarifying old for me.


----------



## orionbg (Jul 14, 2010)

The newer ones Yes! The older ones are 140W

And BTW I saw a review of one of thees Phenoms long ago and the board they used literally burst into flames during the tests! 
This setup is a Fire hazard!


----------



## Dabode (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. Going to contact newegg about a return. Already found a different board that specifically states that it's 140w compatible.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dabode said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Going to contact newegg about a return. Already found a different board that specifically states that it's 140w compatible.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 15, 2010)

Good call. Hope you like the new board!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Just a word of warning. I ran overclocked a Q6600 on a cheap MSI P45 board which had crappy voltage control. I pushed 1.4v through the chip and the board burst into flames under a stress test. There is obviously a risk involved.



I would have paid money to see that...


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a Phenom 9500 (95w processor) in a 95w board, and I overclocked it and overvolted it to the point where it was using 125w, and it fried my board, _and killed my graphics card_. It was an evga 9800GT...


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I would have paid money to see that...



I bet, it wasn't your system 

I still have some (shitty quality) pics of the burned out components.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 16, 2010)

I think a guy asking this question is just stupid! ***LOL Sorry work with this guy I know trolling**** 

I already told you my answer bro. RMA time.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL,Done This and it did this.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1788437&postcount=7493


----------



## rex514 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Same Problem Diff Cpu*

Hey looking for some help i have the m4a785-m with a dual core amd athlon 4000+ ok and trying to upgrade to amd phenom 8650 computer turns on starts from cd to install windows 7 loads the 2 white lines the when it get to the flower screen just goes up in dots of red and reboots nothing wrong with that processor its working on a motherbord now the asus m2n-e if anyone can help me out that would be great thx


----------

